# Telephone Operator I - Campus Police (2 Positions) Bristol CC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Telephone Operator I - Campus Police (2 Positions)
Institution:
*Bristol Community College*

Location:
Fall River, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/19/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*
Bristol Community College has core values rooted in student success and lifelong learning. For more than 50 years, Bristol Community College has served as a leading resource for education and workforce development in the region.

The college offers a rich variety of degree, certificate, and training programs along with flexible online offerings that lead to an associate degree, a career-ready certificate, or the ability to transfer to baccalaureate colleges throughout the state and country. The Center for Workforce and Community Education provides customized training for businesses and the community. The college also strives to put the needs of learners first with support services and career advancement opportunities that lead to student success by reducing barriers to educational access.

With locations in Attleboro, Fall River, New Bedford, and Taunton, Bristol Community College is nestled in charming Southeastern Massachusetts - a great place to learn, grow, live and work. From city life to seaside, Bristol Community College locations are in close proximity to bustling metro areas such as Boston and Providence and centrally located to the spectacular beaches and coastline of Cape Cod, Newport, Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, and Block Island. The area is also home to fine dining, thriving historic districts, and a short commute to New England ski areas.

The College annually serves more than 11,000 credit students and 18,000 students who participate in noncredit activities. Bristol Community College is one of the largest employers in the region and is dedicated to fostering an inclusive environment with a rich diversity of beliefs, cultures, languages, abilities, and lifestyles. Committed to enriching its educational experience through a supportive community, Bristol Community College actively encourages candidates of all backgrounds to apply and achieve our vision to change the world by changing lives, learner by learner. Bristol Community College is a public community college accredited by the New England Association of Schools and Colleges (NEASC). www.BristolCC.edu

*Job Description:
STATEMENT OF DUTIES: *The Telephone Operator will be responsible for operating telephone switchboards and relaying incoming and outgoing telephone calls to the appropriate contacts or resources. This individual will greet visitors, provide information, and answer in-person questions for faculty, staff, students, and visitors to the Campus Police department.

*SUPERVISION RECEIVED:* Reports to the Director of Campus Police.

*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *


Receive, screen, and refer incoming calls to the appropriate individual, department, or resource; greet callers in a professional and informative manner.
Greet, provide information to, and direct in-person visitors to the appropriate individual(s) and/or department(s).
Accept incoming calls at all times during business hours, unless other temporary arrangements have been made.
Maintain a working knowledge of departments and events by reading all relevant College bulletins and communications.
Maintain communication with supervisor to report unusual circumstances or events relating to the operator's duties.
Monitor and report switchboard telephone issues and/or malfunctions.
Forward telephone extensions when necessary.
Perform other related duties as assigned

*Requirements:
REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*


Basic understanding of phone and switchboard systems.
Strong verbal and written communications skills.
Demonstrated customer service and interpersonal skills.
The ability to work effectively with a diverse faculty, staff, and student body.
Demonstrated ability to:
Read and interpret documents such as policies or manuals.
Read, write and comprehend the English language.
Speak clearly and distinctly.
Deal tactfully with others.
Remain calm, professional, and respectful in person and on the telephone.
Work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Follow verbal and written instructions.
Establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Work independently.
Exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Use and operate an online telephone directory.
Understand the College's policies relating to emergency preparedness (i.e. bomb threats, lockdown, etc.).

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: *


High School Diploma or equivalent.
Ability to speak a language in addition to English.

*Additional Information:
POSITION STATUS: * This is a part-time, non-unit, non-benefitted, 18.5 hours per week position.

*SALARY: *$16.16 per hour.

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY:* Please complete our online application by clicking on the "Apply" button. Screening will begin with completed applications received by April 28, 2019.

*VACANCY REQUIRES*: 1) A completed Bristol Community College Employment Application. Incomplete applications, including comments such as "See Resume," will not be accepted. 2) A current resume. 3) A cover letter that demonstrates how your skills and experience meet the desired and required qualifications of the position (not limited in length). 4) As needed, the hired candidate must supply official transcripts and/or certifications. Transcripts must include your name and degrees conferred.

All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. Bristol Community College is not sponsoring H1B Visa.

Pre-employment background check will be conducted for all positions.

Candidacy for this position may be screened out if there are apparent mistakes in your cover letter, resume, employment application, or failure to follow application instructions.

_Bristol Community College is an Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action Employer._

*Bristol Community College changes the world by changing lives, learner by learner.*

*Application Information*
Contact:
Bristol Community College

Online App. Form:
http://bristolcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=109674&jobboard=


----------

